

Doing, Thinking, and Machines. - mlLK
http://eprints.ecs.soton.ac.uk/7741/1/turing.html
Here is Turing initial claim: I PROPOSE to consider the question, 'Can machines think?' This should begin with definitions of the meaning of the terms 'machine 'and 'think'. The definitions might be framed so as to reflect so far as possible the normal use of the words, but this attitude is dangerous. If the meaning of the words 'machine' and 'think 'are to be found by examining how they are commonly used it is difficult to escape the conclusion that the meaning and the answer to the question, 'Can machines think?
======
mlLK
btw, here is Turing's intial claim: I PROPOSE to consider the question, 'Can
machines think?' This should begin with definitions of the meaning of the
terms 'machine 'and 'think'. The definitions might be framed so as to reflect
so far as possible the normal use of the words, but this attitude is
dangerous. If the meaning of the words 'machine' and 'think 'are to be found
by examining how they are commonly used it is difficult to escape the
conclusion that the meaning and the answer to the question, 'Can machines
think?' is to be sought in a statistical survey such as a Gallup poll. But
this is absurd. Instead of attempting such a definition I shall replace the
question by another, which is closely related to it and is expressed in
relatively unambiguous words.

